# Predict the Record for March [Winner: Basel57!]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

..and/or the downfall of the Suns...

March 01 vs Philadelphia * L * 
March 04 @ Portland *W *
March 05 @ Denver *L * 
March07 vs Utah *L *
March 09 vs San Antonio *W *
March 11 vs Memphis *W* (_Highest score so far; 132)
_March 13 vs Golden State *W* 
March 15 vs Sacramento *W * 
March 18 @ Portland *W* 
March 19 @ Seattle *W * 
March 22 vs Houston *W * 
March 24 @ Detroit *L * 
March 26 @ Boston *L * 
March 28 @ Philadelphia *W * 
March 29 @ New Jersey *W 10-5* 
March 31 vs Denver 


Remember, choose a high score for the month as a potential tie breaker. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

11-5

High score of the month will be 122


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

1-15 >_>

Seriously though, 8-8. High score will be 126.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

10-6

High score of 128


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

11-5

High score of 124 against Memphis.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

Is it bad that I could actually see us going 9-7, 7-9 or worse? 

It's almost like, who needs the Hawks pick? They could just get a lotto pick themselves.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

10-6 and thats being positive, lol.

high score will be 126


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*



All Net said:


> 10-6 and thats being positive, lol.


Pick a high score, too.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

10 - 6

high score 129


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*



Dissonance19 said:


> Is it bad that I could actually see us going 9-7, 7-9 or worse?
> 
> It's almost like, who needs the Hawks pick? They could just get a lotto pick themselves.


Lol, that's what I was seeing when I was looking at the schedule and so decided to go with the in-between of 8-8 ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

*sigh* now that Marion's gone what's the point? 

0-16.... GO FOR THE LOTTERY! I know, they'll probably sell the pick regardless but we can't win it all this year.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

Record: 9-7 

High Score: 112


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

March 01 vs Philadelphia *W*
March 04 @ Portland *W*
March 05 @ Denver ESPN *W*
March07 vs Utah *L*
March 09 vs San Antonio *L*
March 11 vs Memphis *W*
March 13 vs Golden State *L*
March 15 vs Sacramento *W*
March 18 @ Portland *W*
March 19 @ Seattle *W*
March 22 vs Houston *L*
March 24 @ Detroit *L*
March 26 @ Boston ESPN *L*
March 28 @ Philadelphia *W* 
March 29 @ New Jersey *W*
March 31 vs Denver *W*

10-6, and if we play Boston with the same intensity that we did previously, then we can win that.

This is the deciding month. If we can get Shaq properly worked into our offense, then we COULD go 15-1 or 14-2.

*High Score:* 121


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

Anyone want a do over? lol 

Except Iceman.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

I have a feeling we'll go 8-8 but I want to optimistic so I'll predict 10-6 with a high score of 128.

At this point though, I just want answers to these 2 questions:
1) Will we still be in the top 8 by the end of this month?
2) Will we beat any of the "important" teams (Utah, San Antonio, Detroit, Boston and even Houston)?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

1-15, **** this team, tank already get a good draft pick!!!! oh wait..............................****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

Maybe if we beg nicely, Atlanta will tank for us?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

Pick they sent to Seattle this season has protection on it. Just I don't know what.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

Big wins over the Spurs and Warriors. Can I change my prediction?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*



Tiz said:


> 10 - 6
> 
> high score 129


If we go 10-6, Tiz has the tiebreaker. No one else picked above. He picked 1 pt more than me . Oh, and Basel picked 11-5 and has 124, he would own the tiebreaker. 

I notice a lot of people underestimate the Suns scoring since I've controlled this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*



Dissonance19 said:


> March 01 vs Philadelphia * L *
> March 04 @ Portland *W *
> March 05 @ Denver *L *
> March07 vs Utah *L *
> ...



It's between Tiz and Basel...And it all comes down to one game.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*



Dissonance19 said:


> Basel picked 11-5


Ironic that a non-Suns fan predicts the best record. We should all be ashamed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

You seriously should be ashamed! 

I'm just mad that I might get it right...while I predicted 11-5, I was hoping for something like 5-11 or worse...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*



Basel57 said:


> You seriously should be ashamed!
> 
> I'm just mad that I might get it right...while I predicted 11-5, I was hoping for something like 5-11 or worse...


So, will their be a Laker board meltdown if the Suns eliminate the Lakers again?  
I don't want to see the matchup anytime soon, but it's 3 vs 6 right now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

I picked 11-5, just not a good high score. So whatever punks!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*



Seuss said:


> 11-5
> 
> High score of the month will be 132


I don't know what you're talking about, if the Suns win on tomorrow, you win!


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*



Seuss said:


> I picked 11-5, just not a good high score. So whatever punks!


Oops, you're right. Okay, everyone except Seuss should be ashamed! LOL


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*



Dissonance19 said:


> So, will their be a Laker board meltdown if the Suns eliminate the Lakers again?
> I don't want to see the matchup anytime soon, but it's 3 vs 6 right now.


Yes, there will be a meltdown. Nobody minds if we play the Suns; as a matter of fact, a lot of the fans want to play the Suns in the 1st round and knock them out. If we do play them, though, and we lose, that would be the ultimate disappointment.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*



Basel57 said:


> If we do play them, though, and we lose, that would be the ultimate disappointment.


You'd better hope then that we don't meet in the 1st round. If we do then we know what's going to happen. It's going to be very exciting and just when you think you have us, we'll get it going and win the series.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I won this thing - hahaha! I know the Suns even better than their own fans do!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Shut up basel you laker ***** we all hate you :wink:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Shut up basel you laker ***** we all hate you :wink:


:rofl2:


----------

